# Need to borrow dog crate,for trip.



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Well as you may know I am going on a little road trip...usually my dog Pepsi.... ( a boarder collie ) just sits/lays in the back. I am thinking it might be wise to get a crate for her ...lower portion must be plastic. top could be same or mesh. mid size dog ...if you have one I could borrow for my trip could you send me the measurments ...required to see if it will fit the space thats in back of my truck thanks in advance for any responses....
bill.

...sorry I should add shes going in the back of the cab behind the drivers seat...its an extended cab chey ..not a crew cab...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I have one you can use . I'll send you pictures when I can


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Gonna be cold up there Bill... Maybe Pepsi should ride in the cab with you


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Yeah she might get cold. If you do crate her on the trip up, block off any holes on the crate, or cover and bungee cord a thick blanket like a furniture blanket over top to keep the wind out. Maybe give her some hot water bottles in the kennel with her and put a cozy blanket over top of them so she doesnt get burned. During your stops at gas stations, refill the hot water bottles with fresh hot water at the coffee and tea stations.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus Dave said:


> I have one you can use . I'll send you pictures when I can


Thanks Dave that would be great ..


davefrombc said:


> Gonna be cold up there Bill... Maybe Pepsi should ride in the cab with you


Oh yes she sure will be riding in the back of the cab ... didn't take long for that to be pointed out ...figured some would need their blood warmed up ...


katienaha said:


> Yeah she might get cold. If you do crate her on the trip up, block off any holes on the crate, or cover and bungee cord a thick blanket like a furniture blanket over top to keep the wind out. Maybe give her some hot water bottles in the kennel with her and put a cozy blanket over top of them so she doesn't get burned. During your stops at gas stations, refill the hot water bottles with fresh hot water at the coffee and tea stations.


Thats awesome advice and all with out beating me up ...No she will never ride in the back of the truck nor will she ever spend the night out side again no matter what the weather ...I promised her that when I got her ...
looking forward to our visit BTW Katie


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

awww,she doesnt get to ride on daddys lap....................?


----------



## realshow (May 14, 2010)

Hey Bill 
I have a large dog crate you can have it's a 2 piece plastic top & bottom. I don't have the measurements but if you are interested let me know & I will check it out when I get back home


----------

